# Back up plan for Nashua NH



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have one friend lined up but it's good to know who else is in my area would be interested in coverage just in case of emergencies. 

We may all may benefit from this! 

13 res. All within 1 block.

PM me with experience, equipment and rate.


----------



## BelviderePlowin (Nov 15, 2005)

*Help is here!*

Greetings,

I'm out of Lowell MA and I'm very familiar with the Nashua area (ex-resident).

I'm available for an extra backup call. I own a 2006 auto 4x4 quad w/ 4" plow and winch. I will make the trip up there if necessary.

This is my first season plowing so i thought i should go with something small and affordable.

Let me know.

Best of Luck,

Belvidere Plowing
978 833 2887
[email protected]


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks, I'll keep your number. If I get a call in the Lowell Area witch I have, I usually will not go that far.


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

Yaz I am over in Pelham and can help out if you need it. Just got into plowing this year but really just doing stuff around my own house and when I am around. I am open during the week but weekends are tough since we leave for Pittsburg on Fridays and not back till late Sunday nights or early Monday mornings. 

You can reach me at my house at 635-7210 or on my cell at 617-840-1671.

Pat M


----------

